# Anybody Here Score This Monark Last Night?



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231892095263

I was super tempted but its so close to Copake and I just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Apr 3, 2016)

Sweet deal.


----------

